# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Last van UMTS / WIFI maakt ziek!

## lola77

Dag, 
Ik krijg klachten onder invloed van UMTS masten (binnen 150 meter), Dect telefoons en ook onder WIFI.
Als ik op interenet zoek dan zijn er erg veel mensen met deze klachten. Als je echter in de media kijkt, dan vind je hier niets van terug. Welke lobby is hier gaande? Zelfs de politiek heeft miljardenbelangen :Confused:  in de frequentieverkoop van Mobiele netwerken. In de buurt van bovenstaande EMF (electo Magnetische Velden/Fields) krijg ik een tinteling in mijn hoofd, komt er een zoemgeluid bij, kan ik mij slecht concentreren, en na afloop heb ik een waardeloze nachtrust (slaap heel oppervlakkig). Herkennen anderen deze klachten. Waar is de media?  :Mad:

----------


## MissMolly

Wat voor klachten heb je dan als gevolg van die straling, en hoe weet je dat die klachten daarvandaan komen? Heb je het ook bij andere apparaten die met hoogfrequente straling werken?
Kan je bijvoorbeeld ook 'blind' voelen dat je in de buurt komt van zo'n ding aan de klachten die je hebt, en het 'schuldige' apparaat aanwijzen?

Ik denk namelijk dat veel mensen wel eens vage klachten hebben, en geen idee hebben of die te wijten zijn aan bepaalde apparatuur. Dus hoe herken je dat dan??? Misschien hebben mensen er last van zonder het zelf te weten...

----------


## lola77

Dag,

Ik merk het aan een tinteling in mijn hoofd. En als ik meerdere bronnen heb gehad op een dag voel ik mij absoluut onrustiger en slaap ik oppervlakkig. Ik heb een meter overgenomen van een vriend waardoor ik precies kan meten waar straling zit en waar niet. 

Sinds ik de buren heb gevraagd een metaal plaatje tussen hun (eentje Dect telefoon, andere had Wifi) te plaatsen, is er absoluut weer een betere concentratie en nachtrust.

Ik ben overtuigd dat veel meer mensen klachten hebben.

Op een of andere manier lijkt het onderwerp telkens uit media te verdwijnen, terwijl er al heel veel mensen en artsen zich zorgen maken om toenemende EMF (staat voor electro Magnetic Fields). Op internet vind je er veel over, in allerlei landen, maar het heeft de mainstream nog niet bereikt.

Een Amerikaanse professor zegt dat het het grootse risico is waar de mensheid zich ooit aan heeft blootgesteld. Er zijn aantoonbare bewijzen genoeg, echter de Telefonie lobby is voortdurend bezig verwarring te scheppen in de wetenschappelijke resultaten door te roepen dat het nog niet 100% bewezen is.

Dat roken schadelijk is is echter ook niet 100% te bewijzen, maar een gezond gevoel op basis van uitkomsten is voldoende aanleiding om maatregelen te treffen. Hier moeten echter de eerste jaren met uiteenlopende ziekten nog volgen... O.a. hebben de elektro magnetische velden invloed op onze melatonine huishouding, deze hebben weer een belangrijke functie in ons welbevinden. Een grote oorzaak voor veel mensen die anti-depressie middelen slikken, wordt totaal buiten de boot gehouden..Ik zeg: Tref je eigen maatregelen. En spreek je zoveel mogelijk uit.

groetjes,

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.artsennet.nl/Nieuws/Op-tv...-voor-kind.htm

http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-om-niets.html

http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...=art&art_id=93

http://www.raadvanstate.nl/uitsprake...5YCSVobssGA%3D

Er is veel twijfel over of straling wel of niet gevaarlijk is... het schijnt voor jonge kinderen wel slechter te zijn en ja er zijn mensen die gevoeliger zijn dan anderen, maar de raad van state heeft in bovenstaande link na uitgebreid onderzoek over veiligheid en gezondheid toch besloten extra masten te laten plaatsen.

Ik zie veel links die zeggen dat straling hartstikke slecht is refereren naar een resolutie van de Raad van Europa, maar als ik erop probeer te zoeken krijg ik nergens de officiele resolutie... jammer had die graag ingezien.

----------

